# For those of you with Middle to High School aged kids:



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

CK12.org is a great free resource for math and sciences. We are looking at the Biology books right now for my dd for this coming year. If you don't see a Teachers Edition available for the ones you are wanting to use, email them and they will get back to you.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

wow.....thanks......this is GREAT!!


----------

